# 125 Gal. Cichlid Tank Update With Video



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Here we have my 125 which used to be stocked with 1 Jack Dempsey, now holding 2 Jags Male+female, 1 small ?, and dirty Midas.

I am picking up another 125 soon, so if there are any major problems it won't be a problem. I check the tank very often so I pick up on bullying, lets hope it doesn't become an issue. As far as day 1 went, the only aggression I saw was from the JD and directed at all the new tank-mates. Mostly just flaring of the gills, this whole tank used to be all to him, so I expected a little hanky panky at first.

cell phone pics...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cool fish thanks for sharing.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I'm loving that Midas


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Love the combo man.....Hopefully the aggression stays down and it works out for ya.....


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Took some decent shots today...enjoy
























Help with an ID on the cichlid in the first photo would be appreciated.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ID looks like a hybrid of sorts.....I have been out of the game for awhile though.....I'll look around and see if I can come up something though


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I'm told that it's a Barred Midas female, same age as the larger one...


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Another of my visi-therm stealth heaters shorted out in the tank, I noticed it after this video when I dipped my hand in the tank.. As of now, all my visi-therms have crapped out and they were only a few years old.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

big fellah


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

nice cichlids man


----------

